# what kind of 10' subs



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

can i use in my 78 MC. im guessing two 12's are out of the question, and ive never bumbed 10's before, so what are some GOOD subs out there that will have some good bass. Im guessing it wont sound anything like two 12 kicker comps but what are some subs that will hit as loud as a kicker comp 12?


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

hey homie i got two 10" memphis they sound way louder than 12 comps bro for 100


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

kicker comps are flea market entry level shit..... got low standards?


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

pitbull....actually no i dont, ive had some bad experiences with other subs like P1 and P2's, they would blow up and suck ass, im guessing i had a good amp maybe, and then i tried some kenwoods and didint really like the sound quality they pushed, so then i came across the old kicker comp cvr's and i really liked how they bumped. never really got any other brands after kicker. but ive heard the memphis kick ass hard...i dunno :dunno: 

Grimaldo...what kind of Memphis are they...send me a pm


----------



## midwestcustoms3 (Oct 1, 2005)

what kinda room u got to play wit first

if u like kicker that much u stil can run it and maybe stay with 12s if your limited room then run the kicker L7's or L5 12's or 10's. require very little space and will sound better than te comps


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega88Cut_@Dec 7 2008, 01:13 PM~12359629
> *pitbull....actually no i dont, ive had some bad experiences with other subs like P1 and P2's, they would blow up and suck ass, im guessing i had a good amp maybe, and then i tried some kenwoods and didint really like the sound quality they pushed, so then i came across the old kicker comp cvr's and i really liked how they bumped. never really got any other brands after kicker. but ive heard the memphis kick ass hard...i dunno :dunno:
> 
> Grimaldo...what kind of Memphis are they...send me a pm
> *


theres a big difference between comps and comp vr's..... what are the dimensions for the space you have for a box and what amp are you running?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega88Cut_@Dec 6 2008, 10:43 PM~12356778
> *can i use in my 78 MC. im guessing two 12's are out of the question, and ive never bumbed 10's before, so what are some GOOD subs out there that will have some good bass. Im guessing it wont sound anything like two 12 kicker comps but what are some subs that will hit as loud as a kicker comp 12?
> *


I got 2 oldschool 10" Alumapro's in the original boxes..beat hard for only 400 watts or whatever they are.. :dunno:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

okay well i have a 78 MC with hydros, so im guessing 12' are out of the question??  :dunno: and well im guessing its a small space since the cylinders are in the way and 3 pumps are going to be installed. So if there 10's whats are some good subs to PACK a punch with some hard bass. I was just trying to compare if the bass from 12's to 10's, like the same or better bass quality.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Fi Audio, Digital Designs are some name brands just to name a few. It just depends what amp you are running so that you can match the ohms and the power. It also depends on how much room you are working with. How much space does your space allow.


----------



## midwestcustoms3 (Oct 1, 2005)

if thats the only thing u got going in the trunk then used the subs above ^^^^ or even treo but the subs r going to take a god size box at least 2.5-3 cubes a piece


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

thanks for the advice.... never heard of those brands....will they PACK a mean punch...what amps should be ran with those subs???

what about mephis brand...heard they wer good also??? is that what im looking for???


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

measure the space you have available!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AUDIOBAHN FLAME SERIES.I HAVE 4 OF THEM PEOPLE THINK I HAVE 15'S


----------



## S.O.B cc of ny (Feb 15, 2008)

diamond audio d6s


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2008, 08:01 AM~12376941
> *measure the space you have available!!!
> *


LMAO... 

what's next, your going to tell him to make sure that he doesn't get subs whose impedence wont allow him to get the most of his amp??

 typical pit


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 11 2008, 02:18 PM~12400792
> *AUDIOBAHN FLAME SERIES.I HAVE 4 OF THEM PEOPLE THINK I HAVE 15'S
> *


are they 10's and not 12's??


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

srry homie traded the memphis


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

is koo :biggrin: 

ohh and i got maybe about 2 1/2 feet from one cylinder to the other and about maybe 2 feet maybe :dunno: 

will this still hit as hard or im just shit out of luck?


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 6 2008, 08:43 PM~12356778
> *can i use in my 78 MC. im guessing two 12's are out of the question, and ive never bumbed 10's before, so what are some GOOD subs out there that will have some good bass. Im guessing it wont sound anything like two 12 kicker comps but what are some subs that will hit as loud as a kicker comp 12?
> *


i got a pair of 10" jl audio w1's in a box. got a 800 watt amp too, if interested. jl's deliver high quality sounds for continuous periods. you can;t go wrong with jl audio to be real.

or if you looking for a space saver, i got a bazooka 10" bass tube with built in amp as well...brand new, never used, waterproof marine grade. this bumps decently. everything needed in the box, all wiring, amp kit, etc.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 12 2008, 06:45 PM~12415868
> *are they 10's and not 12's??
> *


you should have close to 30-31" from each cylinder.you could fit in 2 12" kicker cvr just fine,ive seen and heard it done


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

First thing that comes to my mind, Is the Infinity Basslink.


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Dec 15 2008, 02:28 AM~12432413
> *i got a pair of 10" jl audio w1's in a box.  got a 800 watt amp too, if interested.  jl's deliver high quality sounds for continuous periods.  you can;t go wrong with jl audio to be real.
> 
> or if you looking for a space saver, i got a bazooka 10" bass tube with built in amp as well...brand new, never used, waterproof marine grade.  this bumps decently.  everything needed in the box, all wiring, amp kit, etc.
> ...


imma hit you up homie'....i have heard good things about jl



> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Dec 15 2008, 09:01 AM~12432936
> *you should have close to 30-31" from each cylinder.you could fit in 2 12" kicker cvr just fine,ive seen and heard it done
> *


OKAY.....now where talking'.....got any pics homie of this???? 12's is what im more loocking for but ive ever seen this done. send me some pics or a link or post them uop....THANKS in advance


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 15 2008, 01:54 PM~12436291
> *imma hit you up homie'....i have heard good things about jl
> OKAY.....now where talking'.....got any pics homie of this???? 12's is what im more loocking for but ive ever seen  this done. send me some pics or a link or post them uop....THANKS in advance
> *


for sure bro...let me know. had these in my elco, and shit bumps. the day i tested them, neighbors complained to the cops that "the bass was gonna shatter their windows"...haha. cop was cool tho', since i already knew him. haaha. but yeah, these 10s pack a power punch for their size. you can google them...they are jl audio w1s the 10" version.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 11 2008, 01:18 PM~12400792
> *AUDIOBAHN FLAME SERIES.I HAVE 4 OF THEM PEOPLE THINK I HAVE 15'S
> *


I hate that mentality...


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

yea


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Dec 15 2008, 06:06 PM~12436989
> *for sure bro...let me know.  had these in my elco, and shit bumps.  the day i tested them, neighbors complained to the cops that "the bass was gonna shatter their windows"...haha.  cop was cool tho', since i already knew him. haaha.  but yeah, these 10s pack a power punch for their size.  you can google them...they are jl audio w1s the 10" version.
> *


sorry bro... i went out and heard those speakers and they were bumpin'... then today when i got home from work, i had a early suprise Xmas present, my lady went out and bought me 2 12's Kicker...tryed them out in my car and, well i'll be damn, they fit. so now i dont have to bump 10's((not hateing)) i can just bump some badass 12s and make them hit hard.

Appreciate all the help if any was given. Thanks


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 16 2008, 03:43 PM~12448249
> *sorry bro... i went out and heard those speakers and they were bumpin'... then today when i got home from work, i had a early suprise Xmas present, my lady went out and bought me 2 12's Kicker...tryed them out in my car and, well i'll be damn, they fit. so now i dont have to bump 10's((not hateing)) i can just bump some badass 12s and make them hit hard.
> 
> Appreciate all the help if any was given. Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice bro, no prob....good to see you found something that fitted your needs. on top of that, can;t go wrong with a gift! take it easy. lates


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Dec 16 2008, 07:08 PM~12448500
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice bro, no prob....good to see you found something that fitted your needs.  on top of that, can;t go wrong with a gift!  take it easy.  lates
> *


yea cant go wrong with it. i was suprised to see it fit, i guess u have to actually get up and do it instead of wait.

Later bro and hope u find a buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 16 2008, 04:43 PM~12448249
> *sorry bro... i went out and heard those speakers and they were bumpin'... then today when i got home from work, i had a early suprise Xmas present, my lady went out and bought me 2 12's Kicker...tryed them out in my car and, well i'll be damn, they fit. so now i dont have to bump 10's((not hateing)) i can just bump some badass 12s and make them hit hard.
> 
> Appreciate all the help if any was given. Thanks
> *


TOLD YA!I JUST DIDNT HAVE ANY PICS ON HAND,AND DIDNT WANT PEOPLE TO TRY AND SAY BULLSHIT-IF I COULDNT PROVE IT THAT MINUTE.GLAD YOU FOUND WHAT YOU NEED. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Dec 23 2008, 12:43 PM~12507357
> *TOLD YA!I JUST DIDNT HAVE ANY PICS ON HAND,AND DIDNT WANT PEOPLE TO TRY AND SAY BULLSHIT-IF I COULDNT PROVE IT THAT MINUTE.GLAD YOU FOUND WHAT YOU NEED. :thumbsup:
> *


yea bro...i was told negeative shit on this bro'....but 12's fit SNUG in my ride....will take pics as soon as i can of this, or ill just make a new thread... but thanks for that respond homie


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 27 2008, 07:05 PM~12539248
> *yea bro...i was told negeative shit on this bro'....but 12's fit SNUG in my ride....will take pics as soon as i can of this, or ill just make a new thread... but thanks for that respond homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Dec 12 2008, 06:45 PM~12415868
> *are they 10's and not 12's??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

here is my brothers setup with kickers sound real nice and its ported into the cabin


----------

